# How do I make my chair stop squeaking?



## TwoCables

It could be squeaking for any number of reasons (and it could be coming from a different place than you think - I hate when that happens). But you can also try White Lithium Grease, which is specifically designed for metal-to-metal contact.


----------



## Diesel Phreak

It depends does is squeak when you lean back? sit down? spin around? It could be coming from a number of different areas.


----------



## odie

You must first figure out what is squeaking, then fix the problem, you will need some grease and a grease gun of some sort. apply grease to the squeaking are and viola squeak gone.


----------



## Hayday

if you dont have grease, Vaseline works great too


----------



## aod2002

I once used vegetable oil to get rid of squeaking in my chair. It's still working







.


----------



## e_dogg

Break-Free is a fantastic lubricant. Also motorcycle chain lube works well for squeaky things too. I've used both on my truck's clutch pedal when it starts squeaking and they both work great.

But, like the others said, figure out where it's squeaking from. It's also possible that a weld has broken and two formerly attached pieces are rubbing against each other.


----------



## richardshewfelt

Yea first find out what exactly i causing the noise, it could even be a loose bolt, then just put some grease in that area and WALLA fixed.


----------



## StrictNine

This works everytime.
Step 1: fill bathtub with oil. note: doesn't realy matter what kind of oil.
Step 2: throw chair in bathtub roll it around until completely saturated.
Step 3: take chair out of bathtub.
Step 4: sit on chair, no squeaks

repeat as often as necessary


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *StrictNine* 
This works everytime.
Step 1: fill bathtub with oil. note: doesn't realy matter what kind of oil.
Step 2: throw chair in bathtub roll it around until completely saturated.
Step 3: take chair out of bathtub.
Step 4: sit on chair, no squeaks

repeat as often as necessary

lol?


----------



## razr7

get a new chair? maybe that will help


----------



## killerhz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *StrictNine* 
This works everytime.
Step 1: fill bathtub with oil. note: doesn't realy matter what kind of oil.
Step 2: throw chair in bathtub roll it around until completely saturated.
Step 3: take chair out of bathtub.
Step 4: sit on chair, no squeaks

repeat as often as necessary

I do this with my local strippers


----------



## wallyworld96

opinion removed, now just spam!


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wallyworld96* 
Are you sure their isn't a mouse eating crumbs that you dropped?

really though, I always bounce my leg while I play FPS games and my chair squeaks. My girl will wake from a dead sleep at 3am screaming mad over it!

LOL that's really awesome and too bad for her. hehe


----------



## Sistum Id

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hayday* 
if you dont have grease, Vaseline works great too









No grease or vaseline, than use spit!! Works just as great.


----------



## XFreeRollerX

instrumental oil works good

Clean the area then re-lube


----------



## max302

White lithium grease is the bomb. It won't drip, and takes friggin FOREVER to wear out, plus it's good for basically anything that needs lubing and that isn't organic/bodily.


----------



## 2qwik2katch

Quote:


Originally Posted by *StrictNine* 
This works everytime.
Step 1: fill bathtub with oil. note: doesn't realy matter what kind of oil.
Step 2: throw chair in bathtub roll it around until completely saturated.
Step 3: take chair out of bathtub.
Step 4: sit on chair, no squeaks

repeat as often as necessary

uh yeah i tried that and well now my seat is soaked in oil. when i sit my butt gets all oily. was i not supposed to soak the chair because i threw it exactly as said in directions.


----------



## TwoCables

Oh I love this thread!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *max302* 
White lithium grease is the bomb. It won't drip, and takes friggin FOREVER to wear out, plus it's good for basically anything that needs lubing and that isn't organic/bodily.

[email protected]"that isn't organic/bodily"









Quote:


Originally Posted by *2qwik2katch* 
uh yeah i tried that and well now my seat is soaked in oil. when i sit my butt gets all oily. was i not supposed to soak the chair because i threw it exactly as said in directions.

[email protected] oily butt


----------



## Zulli85

You tell it to shut the **** up is what you do.


----------



## The Duke

After all those suggestions and it still squeeks...
The only thing that will cure it is to not sit in it









I had a very old chair that started to creak, the shaf to base weld area was fractured but it never ever squeeked. Best office chair I ever had, very comfortable... RIP old chair!


----------



## heelsparky0501

white lithium grease works good too


----------



## Marin




----------



## graphicsman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heelsparky0501* 
white lithium grease works good too









i second that


----------



## The Duke

Or weld it solid so it can't move or squeek.


----------



## Mr. Mojo

I have an old oil can with a thumb pump that I use for squeaks all over the house. It looks kind of like the one in The Wizard of Oz. I don't use anything fancy, just some old 5w30 motor oil that someone gave me a few cases of. It works fine for chairs, doors, beds







, etc. I even used it once on a case fan when the bearings started going out, and that fan ended up lasting a little over a year after I oiled it.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Duke* 
After all those suggestions and it still squeeks...
The only thing that will cure it is to not sit in it









I had a very old chair that started to creak, the shaf to base weld area was fractured but it never ever squeeked. Best office chair I ever had, very comfortable... RIP old chair!

Aw. Poor chair.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marin* 









LOL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Duke* 
Or weld it solid so it can't move or squeek.

Ummm, wait a sec..

lol

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mr. Mojo* 
I have an old oil can with a thumb pump that I use for squeaks all over the house. It looks kind of like the one in The Wizard of Oz. I don't use anything fancy, just some old 5w30 motor oil that someone gave me a few cases of. It works fine for chairs, doors, beds







, etc. I even used it once on a case fan when the bearings started going out, and that fan ended up lasting a little over a year after I oiled it.

Follow the yellow brick road!









So, you're using 5w30 motor oil for beds too? Hmm. That's interesting to say the least. I think it might give new meaning to the term "Grease Monkey"!


----------



## guyladouche

I say no to the graphite. Used it in the past--makes a mess. Guessing you don't want graphite all over your floor/carpet...


----------



## Mr. Mojo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Follow the yellow brick road!









So, you're using 5w30 motor oil for beds too? Hmm. That's interesting to say the least. I think it might give new meaning to the term "Grease Monkey"!

I'm not much of a mechanic myself, but I work in a mechanic shop/junkyard/parts store, and I try to do my own mechanic work, so yeah, I tend to smell like an old car at times







And otherwise useless motor oil like 5w30 is great for stopping squeaks. It's also good for starting camp fires.


----------



## ichiveritas

A nice pair of cans. maybe closed if its really loud!


----------



## TwoCables

Hey, you can look at my cans but no touching.


----------



## aod2002

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marin* 









LMAO, me and my friend use to laugh at that shirt. Good times


----------



## abrusil33

Quote:


> _This works everytime.
> Step 1: fill bathtub with oil. note: doesn't realy matter what kind of oil.
> Step 2: throw chair in bathtub roll it around until completely saturated.
> Step 3: take chair out of bathtub.
> Step 4: sit on chair, no squeaks
> repeat as often as necessary_


Did it twice,
still sqeaking,,


----------

